# Beginner



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

hey guys, im a big time fisherman but have never done any real hunting. ive shot bow and arrows and bb guns just messing around, but never anything that could take down a deer. i really want to give it a try for deer, or anything for that matter. mostly in ohio to start out. any information on getting started would be very much appreciated! thanks in advance for any and all advice/help.
kast


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The fastest way to get into archery for deer is to get a brandname, used crossbow and practice with it til you can hit a paper plate(tacked to a crossbow target) consistently at 20-30 yds.(check the local newspaper ads or C-list.) Since you indicated you don't hunt, you will have to take a hunter safety course in your area to purchase a license. Then, the real "fun" begins-->knock on every farmhouse door you see that has some woods and politely ask for written permission to hunt, or go to the public hunting areas(not toooo crowded in the bow season). Spend as much time in the woods as you can, read the outdoor mags and watch the Outdoor channel and you will shorten your learning curve considerably. Good luck!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> The fastest way to get into archery for deer is to get a brandname, used crossbow and practice with it til you can hit a paper plate(tacked to a crossbow target) consistently at 20-30 yds.(check the local newspaper ads or C-list.) Since you indicated you don't hunt, you will have to take a hunter safety course in your area to purchase a license. Then, the real "fun" begins-->knock on every farmhouse door you see that has some woods and politely ask for written permission to hunt, or go to the public hunting areas(not toooo crowded in the bow season). Spend as much time in the woods as you can, read the outdoor mags and watch the Outdoor channel and you will shorten your learning curve considerably. Good luck!


thanks a lot, thats solid information that will definately help me.
kast


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

What he said. Also, consider starting out with small game. Its a good time and often overlooked these days.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

oucat said:


> What he said. Also, consider starting out with small game. Its a good time and often overlooked these days.


okay, i do wanna give that a try. at this point id go after anything! thanks
kast


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

watch the outdoor channel, and get a subscription to american hunter or some other hunting mag. skip the messing around and get a compound. If your serious about bow hunting, than you will soon come to the realization that you want to shoot a real bow. IMO crossbows should not be legal during the regular bow season, if you've ever shot one....there isn't much difference between that and a gun. Also IMO I think crossbows only use in the archery season is for those of us who have been less fortunate, and crippled in some way, or older. It's cheating in my book. But thats just what I think, and I'm sure that this post might be upsetting to some people.....The crossbow shooters. So sorry for upsetting anyone, but he did ask for advice.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Hunt with what you feel comfortable with, the laws state crossbows are legal weapons so if you are more comfortable using one then by all means do it. don't feel pressured because some don't approve of them. You will be more successful if you are comfortable with your weapon. It really helps with your confidence in the long run. Personally i prefer my compound but i'm more comfortable with it than a crossbow. that is why i use it. I would recommend small game hunting maybe squirrels it will give you the opportunity to get some field time and work on moving through the woods without making a ton of noise. It is also a good way to observe game and get familiar with different animal sign for example deer tracks and trails, rubs, and scrapes. If possible get out with a seasoned hunter you gain knowledge in no time.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

oucat said:


> What he said. Also, consider starting out with small game. Its a good time and often overlooked these days.


I agree whole heartedly with this. I love hunting in general and deer hunting is awsome but I much prefer rabbit hunting. It is extremely challengeing (especially without a dog) and alot of fun squirell is alot of fun too but not quite as fast paced.

One thing that you will HAVE to have if you want to deer hunt is patience. It is a huge waiting game, but when you have one come in it is a huge adrenaline rush. But start small and work your way up.

Another thing is practice, practice, practice. Especially if your gonna bow hunt you have to be comfortable with your equipment. I would buy one asap and start practicing now to be ready for next year. Stick with small game the first year and then be ready for deer next year.

Also keep in mind that it is a good idea to go with some one else


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Do some squirrel hunting. You will be in the woods and during that time check for deer sign as well, learn what is going on out there. I've always thought squirrel hunting is kinda practice time for deer hunting.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If you can find an experienced hunter to hunt with. It will greatly reduce your learning curve.

You can purchase an apprentice license and hunt with a licensed adult prior to taking a hunter safety course. I suggest everybody take the course but if you can't for some reason there are provisions that would allow you to experience hunting.

I would suggest that when you seek out an experienced hunter that hopefully it will be someone that values hunting and views all hunters rights equally and doesn't demean those that would choose to hunt with a different weapon than they would choose. Avoid anyone with that mindset at all costs, they are bad for hunting, you, me and them, they just don't know it yet.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Lundy said:


> If you can find an experienced hunter to hunt with. It will greatly reduce your learning curve.
> 
> You can purchase an apprentice license and hunt with a licensed adult prior to taking a hunter safety course. I suggest everybody take the course but if you can't for some reason there are provisions that would allow you to experience hunting.
> 
> I would suggest that when you seek out an experienced hunter that hopefully it will be someone that values hunting and views all hunters rights equally and doesn't demean those that would choose to hunt with a different weapon than they would choose. Avoid anyone with that mindset at all costs, they are bad for hunting, you, me and them, they just don't know it yet.


I'd like you to explain, how that opinion is bad for hunting? IF that is a bad opinion than why are there states that have made the use of a crossbow during regular archery season illegal, and provisions for handicapped hunters, and special crossbow seasons??? Any dingbat can fire a crossbow and kill a deer. You shoulder the weapon, put the crosshairs on, and kill a deer? I'll be honest, I have a crossbow, a horton legend sl, and it has killed me deer. And guess what? I picked up a mathews about 3 years ago, since that time that crossbow has collected dust on the garage wall. A waste of $300! All I was suggesting was that if he is serious about bow hunting, save some money skip that step, and get a compound....Mathews preferably! Furthermore, to say that I am bad for hunting, bad for you, and bad for him is absolutely ridiculous.....he wanted some advice, and I gave him mine. take it or leave it. no reason you have to try and bash me over something as ridiculous as that. very childish. I don't understand how any dedicated bow hunter/conservationist could be bad for the sport.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

fshnteachr said:


> Do some squirrel hunting. You will be in the woods and during that time check for deer sign as well, learn what is going on out there. I've always thought squirrel hunting is kinda practice time for deer hunting.


this sounds quite interesting and i wanna do it. what would i use, where, etc. Would i need to take the hunting course? thanks again for all the help, i really do appreciate it everyone.
kast


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Stripers4Life said:


> watch the outdoor channel, and get a subscription to american hunter or some other hunting mag. skip the messing around and get a compound. If your serious about bow hunting, than you will soon come to the realization that you want to shoot a real bow. IMO crossbows should not be legal during the regular bow season, if you've ever shot one....there isn't much difference between that and a gun. Also IMO I think crossbows only use in the archery season is for those of us who have been less fortunate, and crippled in some way, or older. It's cheating in my book. But thats just what I think, and I'm sure that this post might be upsetting to some people.....The crossbow shooters. So sorry for upsetting anyone, but he did ask for advice.


I believe he asked for advice and not criticism of other hunters that enjoy the outdoors in their own way. I happen to be an individual that has had my activity in the woods halted due to heart attacks and a stroke but hope to pursue deer hunting again in the future with gun and crossbow. Is the ability of a hunter that can get within 25 yards of a whitetail deminished because he does not use a weapon that you choose. What type of bow do you use? Is it a compound or a longbow? Do longbow hunters feel you less of a hunter and cheating if a compound is used and makes shooting easier than them, and how would you accept that? 
\Why find fault with other sportsmen, especially on a publis forum so the "anti hunter groups" can use the comments in their continued efforts to further their cause?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Perhaps S4L could make K93 a real sweet deal on his crossbow? Maybe after he gets a few years experience under his belt, he'll want to move up to a Mathews. I mainly recommended the "used" crossbow since being only 16, he might find a used X-bow for $150-and can't afford a $5-600 Mathews right now??


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

short drift, your right, what I said bordered on criticism, I'm sorry. However I did also state that I believe crossbows have a valid use for seniors that hunt, and people who have been less fortunate due to some sort of physical ailment. i.e. strokes, heart attacks, etc. I shoot a mathews compound. granted they are easier to shoot than a long bow, but the difference here is the fact you still have to draw, and hold the bow back with your strength till you are presented your shot. And c.j. you made a good point, I wasn't thinking about cost. If I decide to sell my x-bow, Ill let you him know.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

all great advice her bud. The "getting in the woods" is the best advice you can get. Squirrel hunting is a big part of our scouting. Great time to be in the woods, and you learn alot.
You will always have some people say that you are cheating if you are using a cross bow, but like has been stated. Those same hunters are taking offense to the same thing they are doing by using a compound bow. The same can be said when it comes to these new "Muzzle loaders" that are on the market. I wouldn't own one, I have shot traditional muzzle loaders since I was 9 years old, my father builds them himself, and to me it would take something away from my tradition to use anything else. I use it the entire gun season. Another thing.....evidently the deer where I live have no preference to being shot by a $600 Matthews, they seem to like my beat up, dead on target at 40 yard, PSE, that I have been using for years.
Get out there and just enjoy the scenery, it cant be beat.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

i really do want to get involved in the small game, that really sounds fun especially because any type of hunting im interested in. thanks
kast


----------

